# London and Dublin recommendations?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Headed for a trip to both places for a couple weeks, and aside from the obvious, what do you folks recommend I go see?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Apart from the obvious - Fishamble Street in Dublin and Brook Street in London- the main centres of Handel pilgrimage, I can't think of any. 

Enjoy the trip.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

What are your interests? There are art galleries that are less obvious, or literary museums, such as houses lived in by Dr Samuel Johnson or Charles Dickens. I speak of London. I don't know Dublin, because I haven't been there, apart from the time I got stuck in the traffic system, drove the wrong way down a one-way street, and ended up outside a coffee shop...
Hope you have better luck.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Perhaps the Dublin version of Handel's Messiah if it's scheduled anywhere there at that time. Handel's Dublin performances of it were much better received than those first hearings in London.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Apart from the things that everyone goes to see in these places. I'm interested in local history and culture, and things that are interesting that maybe missed by people who don't live there.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Broadcasting House is one of my favourite buildings: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broadcasting_House
The Victoria & Albert, one of my favourite museums: http://www.vam.ac.uk
Tours of 'Alternative London': http://www.alternativeldn.co.uk/walking_tours.php?
Gramex record/CD shop: http://www.gramex.co.uk/about.php
Depending on where you are/your taste, have some pie and mash: http://goo.gl/qyRUVo


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

If you are in London from 31st of May to June the 7th, you could go the Lamb festival, celebrating the lives of Charles and Mary Lamb. In Dublin, I recommend you go to the James Joyce tower: the tower from the first chapter of Ulysses, now a museum!


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't know if these count as "obvious" choices for a trip to Dublin.
I haven't taken the 1916 Rebellion Walking Tour, but I've heard it's a very enjoyable history lesson.
The Chester Beatty Library has a fascinating collection of manuscripts from Europe and Asia.
If you're in Dublin on a Sunday within the next few weeks, the Hugh Lane Gallery has free (well, a donation is requested) classical concerts at noon - chamber music or vocal recitals.

Oh, by the way, I came across a post you made elsewhere regarding Tower Records, and I can tell you the Dublin branch still exists - it was in some way independent of the chain, I don't know how exactly. Anyway they recently moved to Dawson Street, which is very near some "obvious" tourist destinations - Trinity College, the National Gallery, and the National Museum.


----------

